# Giant Reign ID Help



## Howard Roark (Jun 26, 2021)

I am contemplating picking up this Giant Reign, but I am trying to find the correct year/specs/value.

The guy says it's a 2015, but the frame color/decals do not coincide with a 2015. More so a 2011-2012.

Can anyone tell me the year and exactly what model Reign it is?

I appreciate any help!


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

2015,16,17 have the same(different colours) frame and are 27.5. that looks to be 2013-2014 the last of the 26" wheeled models


----------



## trel (Aug 7, 2018)

2015-2017 Reign / Reign Advanced
27.5" Wheels
Internal Cable Routing
6.3" (160mm) Rear Travel / 65° Head Angle
Visually looks longer and slacker

-2014 Reign
26" Wheels
External Cable Routing
Reign: 6" (152.4mm) Rear Travel / 67.5° Head Angle
Reign X: 6.7" (170.2mm) Rear Travel / 67° Head Angle

I've seen that colourway online, might be a 2012 Reign 2, but not certain. It's not a 2015+ that's for sure.

Bicycle Blue Book - Giant Reign

VitalMTB - Giant Reign

Giant US Archive


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

Have him give you the serial number and google it, then you'll know for sure. If he can't do that, give it a hard pass. My buddy bought a 2016 Cannondale, I looked it up, 2010.


----------



## Howard Roark (Jun 26, 2021)

Thanks a lot for all of the input! And yes I should have asked for the serial number right off. I just asked him for it and got a picture of this:










When I search that number, it comes up as a 2013, but the decals and components still don't match up with what is on the bike.









2013 Giant Reign X1 – Specs, Comparisons, Reviews – 99 Spokes


A 27.5″ aluminum frame full suspension enduro bike with high-end components, priced in the middle of the Reign model range.




99spokes.com





He says it's a Reign 2 as well.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

That's not the serial number but a safety regulation for the frame (at least I believe it is)

See here


----------



## Howard Roark (Jun 26, 2021)

OldMike said:


> That's not the serial number but a safety regulation for the frame (at least I believe it is)
> 
> See here


Ok. Does anyone know where Giant puts there serial numbers? The more I talk to this guy the more I'm steered away. But I will want to know the value and year.

it has Zee brakes and SLX rear derailleur, looks to be an SLX crank too. Guy is asking $1200.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

I would check under the bottom of the Bottom Bracket.


----------



## trel (Aug 7, 2018)

Serial under bottom bracket usually.

Looking at the rear triangle, the seat stays curve upward at the top end. Looks like 2009 ish

2009 Reign 1


2010 Reign 2


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

Looks nice though. Offer him $650 and say it's because 26" is dead 😋
Then enjoy the heck out of it 👍


----------



## Howard Roark (Jun 26, 2021)

I got this pic just now:


----------



## Howard Roark (Jun 26, 2021)

DeeCount said:


> Looks nice though. Offer him $650 and say it's because 26" is dead ?
> Then enjoy the heck out of it ?


I only want it if it is indeed a 27.5". I still have my old school 26" that I really still love:


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

27.5 came out with the 2015 model

this is my 2016 Reign which is the same shape frame as 2015-16-17


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

Howard Roark said:


> I only want it if it is indeed a 27.5". I still have my old school 26" that I really still love:


That's a great bike too, I see you have all the proper high end bits on there ?
Just got back from another 20 mile ride on my ancient 26er and it's still as great as the day I bought it ?

And I suppose if you're in contact with the seller just have him send you close-ups of the tires to see if they're 26", that should settle the debate ?


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

Howard Roark said:


> I only want it if it is indeed a 27.5". I still have my old school 26" that I really still love:
> 
> View attachment 1936695


I might pass on it if the steerer tube isn't for a tapered fork. Reign one of my favorite models.


----------



## trel (Aug 7, 2018)

Howard Roark said:


> When I search that number, it comes up as a 2013, but the decals and components still don't match up with what is on the bike.


2012 Reign 2, 26", with 2009-2010 rear triangle.
Must have broken the original and got whatever replacement they could. Who knows how it affects the suspension. Might be fine but It's likely to be thrashed.

It's not a great sign if the owner doesn't know, care or is misleading about the model year.
It's also way overpriced and I'd give it a miss for all those reasons.

Bicycle Blue Book
2012 Giant Reign 2 - MSRP $2350

ConditionExcellentVery GoodGoodFairPrivate Sale $784-806746-769680-701490-505Trade In $455-468433-446394-407 284-293


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Good detectoive work, You can even see the color differecne in the Rear triangle.


----------



## Howard Roark (Jun 26, 2021)

trel said:


> 2012 Reign 2, 26", with 2009-2010 rear triangle.
> Must have broken the original and got whatever replacement they could. Who knows how it affects the suspension. Might be fine but It's likely to be thrashed.
> 
> It's not a great sign if the owner doesn't know, care or is misleading about the model year.
> ...


Thank you very much for this! I certainly appreciate everyone's help!

I did give up on the guy. I asked him so many railroading questions knowing full well it was a shady conversation based on his lack of specific knowledge about a bike that was his. But I had to pry and see if it still was a good deal depending on the model and components.

After I asked enough questions and postponed our face to face meeting, he texted me back saying the bike was about to be sold to someone else. Easy way for us both to exit the deal and no arguments ensued.


----------



## trel (Aug 7, 2018)

Nice one, if you're in the market for a 27.5, 2015+ Reign, and can stretch the budget a bit, have a look at PB buy/sell


----------

